# Whey Protein Powder



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Can whey powder be used in gut loading food (in any %) for my feeder insects?

I have a bit left in a packet that I'm not going to use, thought it might be good for gut loading but thought I would ask in case it's dangerous.

I'll be feeding crickets and dubia to feed my beardie. 

Matt.


----------

